# Montreal Open Winter 2017



## teacher77 (Jan 9, 2017)

Hi guys,

I'm planning to go there and it will be my first comp. 

Do you know what I can expect as for number of participants ? What's a usual day-at-the-comp like, as of schedule and such ? And finally, I hard there was several tours with cutoffs between them but are the cutoffs published somewhere ?


----------



## trungams (Jan 10, 2017)

Hey I'm going to the comp too  I'm so excited as this is going to be my first comp in Canada.

As for the attendance, currently 85 people have registered for the competition. If you want to keep track of the number just go to the registration website. I don't know about the schedule or cutoffs things, but I guess it will be kinda similar to the comp in Totonto last November.


----------



## teacher77 (Jan 10, 2017)

trungams said:


> Hey I'm going to the comp too  I'm so excited as this is going to be my first comp in Canada.



Nice  Looking forward to meeting you 



trungams said:


> As for the attendance, currently 85 people have registered for the competition. If you want to keep track of the number just go to the registration website. I don't know about the schedule or cutoffs things, but I guess it will be kinda similar to the comp in Totonto last November.
> 
> I didn't register yet, I plan to do so shortly.
> 
> Where can I find the cutoffs and such for the Toronto comp ? I have no clue, I never attended a single comp.


----------



## trungams (Jan 10, 2017)

teacher77 said:


> Nice  Looking forward to meeting you


You can find it on the WCA result page: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/TorontoLimitedFall2016/results/all

Looking forward to meeting you too


----------



## teacher77 (Jan 10, 2017)

trungams said:


> You can find it on the WCA result page: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/TorontoLimitedFall2016/results/all
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you too



ok so if I get this, the 2nd round isn't "better than X time", it's more "the 40 best times available" ?


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jan 10, 2017)

teacher77 said:


> ok so if I get this, the 2nd round isn't "better than X time", it's more "the 40 best times available" ?



You are correct, but it may not be the top 40 who make it to the second round since we are going to have a different number of competitors at this competition in comparison to Toronto competitions.


----------



## teacher77 (Jan 21, 2017)

@Genius4Jesus 
@trungams 

btw, what are your real names ? I'm Mathieu. Looking forward to meeting you in 2 weeks.

Where are you from ?


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jan 21, 2017)

teacher77 said:


> @Genius4Jesus
> @trungams
> 
> btw, what are your real names ? I'm Mathieu. Looking forward to meeting you in 2 weeks.
> ...



I'm Jon Esparaz, from Toronto.


----------



## teacher77 (Jan 22, 2017)

Genius4Jesus said:


> I'm Jon Esparaz, from Toronto.



Your 9.06 average is impressive. I can only hope to acheive 25 s or so. This is my first comp so I will most likely end up taking 2 or 3 more seconds than all my PBs.

Looking forward to meeting you


----------



## trungams (Jan 23, 2017)

teacher77 said:


> @Genius4Jesus
> @trungams
> 
> btw, what are your real names ? I'm Mathieu. Looking forward to meeting you in 2 weeks.
> ...



Vuong Thien Trung (Trung is my first name). I'm from Vietnam


----------



## teacher77 (Jan 23, 2017)

trungams said:


> Vuong Thien Trung (Trung is my first name). I'm from Vietnam



Are you making the trip just for the competition ?


----------



## trungams (Jan 23, 2017)

teacher77 said:


> Are you making the trip just for the competition ?



lol no I'm attending university in Montreal


----------



## teacher77 (Jan 25, 2017)

trungams said:


> lol no I'm attending university in Montreal



Of course.

Who knows, you could have been one of those few international, super-sponsered cubers ;-)


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Feb 1, 2017)

Schedule

156 competitors signed up + registration at the door. Going to be the biggest MTL competition by far.


----------

